# 802.11s mesh issue



## mspenard (Mar 16, 2012)

Using NanoBSD I've built a FreeBSD 9 install for the Soekris 4511. It has an Atheros AR5213A MiniPCI card (pciconf output below). And I seem to have successfully gotten the ath(4) driver working for it (HostAP wireless mode works). My issue is regarding the mesh wireless mode. Despite the FreeBSD mesh wiki stating this card is supported I get the following error:


```
4511# ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev ath0 wlanmode mesh channel 36 meshid freebsd
-mesh
ath0: MBSS mode not supported
ifconfig: SIOCIFCREATE2: Operation not supported
```


```
#uname -a
FreeBSD 4511 9.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Mon Feb 27 20:22:15 EST 2012
  [email]root@mikes:/usr/obj/nanobsd.net[/email]4511/usr/src/sys/SOEKRIS-WLAN  i386
```


```
#pciconf -vl
ath0@pci0:0:16:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x1012185f chip=0x0013168c rev=0x01
hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


----------

